# Bug hunting in Northeast Florida



## Cazador (Mar 8, 2016)

I'd like to start hunting for bugs, but I'm not quite sure where to start. What are some good, basic practices? I'd like to avoid any unnecessary damage to the area while I'm hunting.

Also, I'm mostly looking for millipedes, are there any specific types of hiding spots where I'll have more luck?


----------



## Toxoderidae (Mar 8, 2016)

Well you can't really hunt for millipedes without a LOT of destruction to logs and such, but if you find rotting logs, using a pick of some sort (I use a small axe) and slowly tear at bark. since you're in florida you can find beetles, scorpions, centipedes, treefrogs, amplygids, and much more. Can't really tell you much else.


----------



## Cazador (Mar 8, 2016)

Interesting. Do you mean they can be found under the bark IN the log? I thought they would mostly be in the soil beneath it.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Mar 8, 2016)

Both under the soil and if you find rotting logs with the bark peeling off slightly, literally treefrogs, centipedes, even some mantid species will be under there.


----------



## Lorenzo Kowalsky (Jun 17, 2016)

Most of the times the bugs are found under the soil, some bugs are there which can be found in the rotting logs also. Centipedes, beetles and crickets. are mostly found in the rotting logs also carpenter ants can also be theer in the logs. According to Exterminator Larchmont NY, rotting logs may be home to smaller animals which includes squirrels, raccoons, woodpeckers. So while hunting for the bugs be safe and also carry essential safety things.


----------

